# P38 Pilots name for the F-35.



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 20, 2006)

Alright everyone. P38 would want to name the F-35 the Strikehawk. That sounds pretty gay to me. What you do you guys think.


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 20, 2006)

Lightning II isn't the best name the could of chosen for it but it is a different league when compared to Strikehawk which is a terrible name...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 20, 2006)

So syscom why do you think it is an okay name.


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 20, 2006)

I was thinking that, if anyone would vote for it it would be syscom...


----------



## timshatz (Jul 20, 2006)

Shrikehawk? Lightning 2?

Shrikehawk has one overwhelming advantage to Lightning 2, it didn't cost the Govt. (and by extension the American Public and Allies) 5 million $ (though history studies, opinion polls, committee meetings, ect) to come up with it!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 20, 2006)

Its just a dumb name.


----------



## Tiger (Jul 20, 2006)

Strikehawk??? Makes it sound like a Hawk that is in a financial dispute with its employer. 

It's gayer than a gay man bumming another gay man who is jacking off watching a third gay man read gay man weekly.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 20, 2006)




----------



## Hunter368 (Jul 20, 2006)

Tiger said:


> Strikehawk??? Makes it sound like a Hawk that is in a financial dispute with its employer.
> 
> It's gayer than a gay man bumming another gay man who is jacking off watching a third gay man read gay man weekly.



Damn thats gay.


----------



## Aggie08 (Jul 20, 2006)

It's cool, but what the hell is a strikehawk? If we're going for birds, it's gotta follow the f-22's lead- "raptor" is really hard to beat. 

I don't think it should have been named lightning 2 either.


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Jul 21, 2006)

Someone here suggested making something up like ThunderChief and Starfighter etc... that's probably what he thought of from that


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 21, 2006)

Those have allready been used as well.


----------



## 102first_hussars (Jul 23, 2006)

You know originally they were gonna name the F-22 the 'Superstar' but decided to switch to Raptor, I think the F-35 Superstar has a decent ring to it.


----------



## JohnnyL (Jul 24, 2006)

I *LIKE* it.

The F-35 is a fine bird to carry the Lightning torch. It'll be a superb multi-role aircraft, AND it was designed by the same firm that built the original Lightning, so you can't go wrong.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jul 24, 2006)

F-35 superstar is even worse that strike hawk! mind you both names are better than Lightening II........


----------



## P38 Pilot (Jul 24, 2006)

Thankyou to those who agree with my name. Alder, *I* thought it was a good name meaning that *you* dont have to like it. Damn Alder. You take things to the extreme...

Look, I love the P-38 Lightning. But I feel that the Military should make a new name for joint strike fighers.


----------



## pbfoot (Jul 24, 2006)

Plus once in service some one somewhere within a week would start calling it a shithawk


----------



## P38 Pilot (Jul 24, 2006)

It wont sound like shithawk. You know, I had an opinion of what it should be called. Its not like their going to name it Strikehawk. Its jsut that when ever I make a suggestion, Alder distorts it and turns anything I say against me and brings other people in as well.

Look Alder, its my opinion. You may not like it but you didnt have to make a thread critizing my opinion on what the F-35 should be named.


----------



## Hunter368 (Jul 24, 2006)

P38 Pilot said:


> It wont sound like shithawk. You know, I had an opinion of what it should be called. Its not like their going to name it Strikehawk. Its jsut that when ever I make a suggestion, Alder distorts it and turns anything I say against me and brings other people in as well.
> 
> Look Alder, its my opinion. You may not like it but you didnt have to make a thread critizing my opinion on what the F-35 should be named.




P-38 you need to relax. Chris is just fooling with you. You are getting all worked up over nothing. Chris is just laughting his butt off at your responses b/c of the way you react to them. The answer to that is simple..... don't react all ticked off. Roll with it, joke with him, laugh at yourself, ignore it. Everytime you react it just makes him laugh and want to do it more.

As a side you note you will never win vs him b/c he holds all the cards. He is older, wiser, smarter, worldly (that does count lol) and above all he is a MOD. Just relax! I say this to you not to be rude or insulting but to try and help you. If someone if this world gets to you simply don't let them, or else you are letting them win.

Relax Dude, smile, laugh, respond with a witty comment, think about what you say before you say it, but never get mad b/c if you do you have lost already.


----------



## trackend (Jul 24, 2006)

Sorry P38 Strikehawk sounds like a make of matches, although I think any name is better than just a letter and number P38, P51 ect means zip but give a plane a name and it gives it a personality Lightning, Spitfire, Thunderbolt etc.
I think if it is going to have a name it should be unique with no links to past aircraft names.


----------



## P38 Pilot (Jul 24, 2006)

Hunter, why should I laugh with him about an idea of mine? All im saying is that whenever I say or do something, its always turned against me. Laughing at myself will make it out like im a fool. Its easier said when your not in my position


----------



## 102first_hussars (Jul 25, 2006)

P38 Pilot said:


> It wont sound like shithawk. You know, I had an opinion of what it should be called. Its not like their going to name it Strikehawk. Its jsut that when ever I make a suggestion, Alder distorts it and turns anything I say against me and brings other people in as well.
> 
> Look Alder, its my opinion. You may not like it but you didnt have to make a thread critizing my opinion on what the F-35 should be named.



Actually the term Sh*t Hawk was not originally from Adler, it was from the canadian members, because we Canucks all remember Mr Lahey's little speech to Bubbles and Ricky about the Sh*t Hawks spearheading the The Sh*t storm


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 25, 2006)

Strikehowk isnt a terrible name, Its better than the other 2, but its not amazing. If you wanna carry on the bird theme go prehistoric, like Pterodactyl or Archeopteryx or something


----------



## Tiger (Jul 25, 2006)

102first_hussars said:


> You know originally they were gonna name the F-22 the 'Superstar' but decided to switch to Raptor, I think the F-35 Superstar has a decent ring to it.



Superstar!?!?!?! Why not just paint it pink and have big hearts for roundels aswell!


----------



## trackend (Jul 25, 2006)

Actually its not Sh*t Hawk its pronounced Shyt Hawk, ask any vet from the north Africa campaign and they'll tell you all about the Shyt Hawks that kept nicking their grub.

P38 the only reason you get picked on is cause you bite. ignore it.
I'm only saying that because if you are still serious about becoming a squaddie your life will be total toilet if you are not thick skinned. It's bad enough in civvy life when you start work but a bunch of pumped up crap hats (anyone soldier not in the paras (their phrase not mine)) will crucify you.


----------



## R988 (Jul 25, 2006)

102first_hussars said:


> You know originally they were gonna name the F-22 the 'Superstar' but decided to switch to Raptor, I think the F-35 Superstar has a decent ring to it.




The F-22 was originally going to be called Lightning 2 as well, that's what everyone was calling it around the mid to late 90s. I have reference books from the time with that name and there was even a computer game with the same name.
IGN: F-22 Lightning 3

The F-16 is officially the Fighting Falcon, which is crap, so it ends up being called the Viper by many people instead.

Or the A-10A Thunderbolt, actually not that bad of an official name, but slightly inappropriate for the aircraft, so it ends up as Warthog instead, which is more fitting in a way.

Then the F-111 which is apparently the Aardvark, which is ridiculous, and ends up being called the Pig instead.

I still think Storm is the best name for the F-35 and Strike Hawk isn't _that_ stupid, the F-15E is the Strike Eagle after all.


----------



## P38 Pilot (Jul 25, 2006)

trackend said:


> Actually its not Sh*t Hawk its pronounced Shyt Hawk, ask any vet from the north Africa campaign and they'll tell you all about the Shyt Hawks that kept nicking their grub.
> 
> P38 the only reason you get picked on is cause you bite. ignore it.
> I'm only saying that because if you are still serious about becoming a squaddie your life will be total toilet if you are not thick skinned. It's bad enough in civvy life when you start work but a bunch of pumped up crap hats (anyone soldier not in the paras (their phrase not mine)) will crucify you.



Good point. But a little bite woundn't be bad at times...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 25, 2006)

Hunter368 said:


> P-38 you need to relax. Chris is just fooling with you. You are getting all worked up over nothing. Chris is just laughting his butt off at your responses b/c of the way you react to them. The answer to that is simple..... don't react all ticked off. Roll with it, joke with him, laugh at yourself, ignore it. Everytime you react it just makes him laugh and want to do it more.
> 
> As a side you note you will never win vs him b/c he holds all the cards. He is older, wiser, smarter, worldly (that does count lol) and above all he is a MOD. Just relax! I say this to you not to be rude or insulting but to try and help you. If someone if this world gets to you simply don't let them, or else you are letting them win.
> 
> Relax Dude, smile, laugh, respond with a witty comment, think about what you say before you say it, but never get mad b/c if you do you have lost already.



Thankyou, I could not have said it better. The only reason I pick on P38 is because of the way he reacts. It is funny and a good laugh. If he did not let me get to him, I would not pick on him.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 25, 2006)

P38 Pilot said:


> Good point. But a little bite woundn't be bad at times...



P38 the only reason I pick on you is because you make it so easy. The way your present yourself in some threads like an all knowing being when you really dont know what you are talking about makes it real easy. Also when I pick on you, you get all butt hurt like a woman! If you were not so easy to pick on, I would not do so. 

Oh and Trackened made a very good point and take this from my experience, if you are letting me get to you so much then you will in now way form or fashion make in the military. What I am doing is 100% the military way of life except that in the military it is 100 times worse and more vulgar. If you get your panties in a bunch from this little bit of poking fun at you, then you are either going to:

1. Run and cry to Drill SGT "Please Drill SGT I want to go home! Where is my Mommy!"

2. Kill Yourself.

3. Not have any friends in the army and have a very miserable life, especially when you are deployed to a combat zone.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 25, 2006)

Oh and I forgot P38 this thread was not meant to be taken serious, it was all meant in jest.


----------



## P38 Pilot (Jul 25, 2006)

Ok, ok. I get it now. Their just jokes anyway. But Alder, I wish you knew me in real life because I dont give up easily. I just have a short temper thats all.



DerAlderIstGelandet said:


> Oh and Trackened made a very good point and take this from my experience, if you are letting me get to you so much then you will in now way form or fashion make in the military. What I am doing is 100% the military way of life except that in the military it is 100 times worse and more vulgar. If you get your panties in a bunch from this little bit of poking fun at you, then you are either going to:
> 
> 1. Run and cry to Drill SGT "Please Drill SGT I want to go home! Where is my Mommy!"
> 
> ...



Yes sir. I know you may not be an officer, but this is a "sir" response of respect. Even though it may not seem like it at times, Im a tough individual. I do have a lot of friends and I can make friends very easily because I have found when I am funny and not so stern people come to like me. Im sorry of me being"naive and childish' and Im sorry. I quess I needed a slap in the face to wake me up out of being a foolish little ***-hole.

Thankyou Alder and others.


----------



## P38 Pilot (Jul 25, 2006)

Oh and just as a sidenote, im not the kind of person to quit either. If i have to do something for my personel being or other people, I dont let them down. I get whatever it is done.


----------



## 102first_hussars (Jul 25, 2006)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> P38 the only reason I pick on you is because you make it so easy. The way your present yourself in some threads like an all knowing being when you really dont know what you are talking about makes it real easy. Also when I pick on you, you get all butt hurt like a woman! If you were not so easy to pick on, I would not do so.
> 
> Oh and Trackened made a very good point and take this from my experience, if you are letting me get to you so much then you will in now way form or fashion make in the military. What I am doing is 100% the military way of life except that in the military it is 100 times worse and more vulgar. If you get your panties in a bunch from this little bit of poking fun at you, then you are either going to:
> 
> ...



I think its defensive thing, he probably gets picked on alot in school, thats why he yearns to be in the military because people will finally respect him,I used to be the same way, but Highschool will change all of that, because he'll finally realize how the older kids are non mercifull and will f**k him up if he rats them out, it will make him realise the only way people will start treating him better is if he changes his behaviour.


----------



## Hunter368 (Jul 25, 2006)

P38 Pilot said:


> Oh and just as a sidenote, im not the kind of person to quit either. If i have to do something for my personel being or other people, I dont let them down. I get whatever it is done.




P-38 I don't think you are a quitter and I do believe you are a tough kid. You at last count have over 1600 posts here, a fair number of those have been hard on you, if you were a quitter or a weak person you would of left a lonnnnnnnng time ago like so many others have.

Temper? yes
Naive? yes
Fast to speak with out thinking? yes
Loyal to your country? yes
Tough ? yes
Smarter than average kid your age? yes

Don't give up kid, stick with it.

You have eared some respect from me for admitting you were wrong. It takes a Man to admit when he was wrong. Well done.


----------



## P38 Pilot (Jul 25, 2006)

Thanks Hunter. 

Hussars, you are right. I used to get picked on when I was younger. But now, everything has turned positive with me in High School. Im friends with some of the more popular kids, I have earned a very good reputation from people, I just dont seem to show here on the website. And when it comes down to being loyal to my friends, I wouldn't rat them out unless it involved people getting hurt or killed. But thank god I have a good group who friends who are there for me as I am for them.

I like this website because even though at times its tough, I always learn something new from people in the U.S. and other countries. 

Hey, I see what Alder is doing. He's toughing me up. I am a little defensive because I dont like it when people walk all over me. But its life.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jul 26, 2006)

this's all getting very emotional someone really needs to post about beer or breasts to get us back to normal


----------



## Hunter368 (Jul 26, 2006)

the lancaster kicks *** said:


> this's all getting very emotional someone really needs to post about beer or breasts to get us back to normal




 

Ok Lanc, here we go. You meet any cute sheep lately?8)


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 26, 2006)

Hunter368 said:


> P-38 I don't think you are a quitter and I do believe you are a tough kid. You at last count have over 1600 posts here, a fair number of those have been hard on you, if you were a quitter or a weak person you would of left a lonnnnnnnng time ago like so many others have.
> 
> Temper? yes
> Naive? yes
> ...



Agreed 100%


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 26, 2006)

the lancaster kicks *** said:


> this's all getting very emotional someone really needs to post about beer or breasts to get us back to normal



Okay so no **** (this is actually true). You want to talk about titties and beer. Okay it has nothing to do with titties but it includes beer. 

Me and my wife went to a beer garden today with some german friends and as soon as we sat down and I ordered my beer, I saw (you could not help but notice 8) ) this very cute brunette sitting at a table across from us in a short mini skir with her legs slightly open. Well she shifted in her seat and you could see right up her skirt and she was not wearing any panties. I started to look away (mind you my wife is sitting next to me) but I had to take a second glance because well lets face it, it is not every day that you see a very cute brunette flashing her not so bearded clam at you! 

Well anyhow my wife saw this and she gave me this look and then just started laughing telling me and our german friends that men will allways be men!

She did have nice breasts too, so actually it was a story about titties and beer!


----------



## 102first_hussars (Jul 26, 2006)

Ive seen Trish Stratus up close, her tits are that big big she has such a small body I could hold her in the palm of my hand, for those of you who dont know who Trish Stratus is this is her


----------



## Tiger (Jul 26, 2006)

Real?


----------



## 102first_hussars (Jul 26, 2006)

Yes very much so, there was no uptight Russians on her chest, they were as free as the wind goes


----------



## Hunter368 (Jul 26, 2006)

Tiger said:


> Real?




Trish's flotation devices are about as real as ........... well lets just they are so ****ing fake that anyone can tell that. No matter what Hussar says they are fake. 

Hussar have you ever seen a "womans" boobs for real? Or you just see all those man boobs in the shower? Look at those puppies man!!!! Anymore PSI in those suckers and she will float away.

Fake 100% 

Hussars is just not used to see a woman chest in real life.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 27, 2006)

Ive flown Trish Stratus. I have the pictures at home. I flew her when she came to Iraq.


----------



## P38 Pilot (Jul 27, 2006)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Okay so no **** (this is actually true). You want to talk about titties and beer. Okay it has nothing to do with titties but it includes beer.
> 
> Me and my wife went to a beer garden today with some german friends and as soon as we sat down and I ordered my beer, I saw (you could not help but notice 8) ) this very cute brunette sitting at a table across from us in a short mini skir with her legs slightly open. Well she shifted in her seat and you could see right up her skirt and she was not wearing any panties. I started to look away (mind you my wife is sitting next to me) but I had to take a second glance because well lets face it, it is not every day that you see a very cute brunette flashing her not so bearded clam at you!
> 
> ...



Nice story Alder! That really cheered everyone up! Good thing your wife wasnt the jealous type!


----------



## Hunter368 (Jul 27, 2006)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Ive flown Trish Stratus. I have the pictures at home. I flew her when she came to Iraq.



Ok and were they fake in your opinion? Was there any natural bounce to them?

If you watch her on WWE and see her move around (no bounce) and they are sooooo perky (lol) she can rest her chin on them. Thats not natural, but nice.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 27, 2006)

They are fake hussars. Trust me, Ive talked to her in person, they are deffinatly fake. Infact one of the girls from the show even said they were the best money could buy.

I need to get the pictures off of my other hard drive from when they were all over in Iraq for Christmas 2004. Here are few on this hardrive that I can post. You can see Tory in the back of my helicopter there and some of the other girls in the ring at the show including Tory.


----------



## 102first_hussars (Jul 27, 2006)

No its a pushup bra, there real!!!!!!!! lalalalalalallala


----------



## Hunter368 (Jul 27, 2006)

102first_hussars said:


> No its a pushup bra, there real!!!!!!!! lalalalalalallala




Hussar the only boobs you have seen is your roomate's aka "life parter" to be PC. Damn Hussar they are fake fake fake. Real boobs have some bounce to them, those sucks don't bounce no matter what she does.


----------



## 102first_hussars (Jul 27, 2006)

K your little pokes arent that funny, even if you are joking, im not offended, but I am offended by how not funny they are.


----------



## Hunter368 (Jul 27, 2006)

102first_hussars said:


> K your little pokes arent that funny, even if you are joking, im not offended, but I am offended by how not funny they are.




Ahhhhhhhhhh I'm sorry Hussar if I hurt your feelings, its just that any guy that ever has seen a pair of boobs in his life would know those are fake as hell in about 3 seconds!

I do respect you, look up to you and thank you from the bottom of my heart that you serve in our military protecting the world from evil aggression from evil dictators and terrorists. You are a perfect example of what I wish I could of become in life but could never achieve.

8)


----------



## Hunter368 (Jul 27, 2006)

cough cough


----------



## 102first_hussars (Jul 27, 2006)

Take your *** kissing else where


----------



## Hunter368 (Jul 27, 2006)

102first_hussars said:


> Take your *** kissing else where





Wow if you read that and thought I was at any point sincere then I understand why you would confuse real boobs with obviously fake ones.

You ever hear of sarcasm? 

Wow Hussar you need to get out more, socialize more or something. yikes


----------



## JeffK (Jul 28, 2006)

The Yanks were always hopeless at naming Aircraft.

So now we have a Phantom II, Corsair II, Thunderbolt II maybe a Lightning II

Havent they got a Dictionary to work through? 

Maybe Mustang II or Airacobra II were also on the suggested name list, maybe Corsair III jnr


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Jul 28, 2006)

*maybe* a Lightning II? u should really read the other posts


----------



## JeffK (Jul 29, 2006)

It aint in the Air yet.....


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 29, 2006)

JeffK said:


> The Yanks were always hopeless at naming Aircraft.
> 
> So now we have a Phantom II, Corsair II, Thunderbolt II maybe a Lightning II
> 
> ...



Yeah okay, like you Australians really have room to talk. 

First of all you rarely build your own aircraft, you buy yours from the US. If you dont like the names of the US aircraft dont buy them anymore, build your own.

Second name me one Australian built aircraft with a decent name?

I cant.

Lets see here we go:

*CA-1 Wirraway* 

*CA. 12 Boomerang*  Who the hell would name an aircraft a Boomerang?

*GAF N24/N22 Nomad*  A little better I guess.

*PL-12 Airtruk*  Truk is spelled Truck

*PL-12U Flying Mango*  Yeah I would be real proud of that one. "What do you fly?"....."A flying Fruit!" Real good one there....


*CAC Winjeel* 

*CAC Woomara* 

*CAC Wackett*


----------



## lesofprimus (Jul 29, 2006)

Yea, the Aussies got the whole naming aircraft gimmick down pat, dont they Adler????


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jul 29, 2006)

lesofprimus said:


> Yea, the Aussies got the whole naming aircraft gimmick down pat, dont they Adler????


And don't forget the all time greatest (Drumroll)....

*KALKARA!*


----------



## mosquitoman (Jul 29, 2006)

I'd have thought a name which implies the plane always came back would be a good one


----------



## 102first_hussars (Jul 29, 2006)

FLYBOYJ said:


> And don't forget the all time greatest (Drumroll)....
> 
> *KALKARA!*




Still better than Labrador


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 29, 2006)

FLYBOYJ said:


> And don't forget the all time greatest (Drumroll)....
> 
> *KALKARA!*


----------



## P38 Pilot (Jul 29, 2006)

FLYBOYJ said:


> And don't forget the all time greatest (Drumroll)....
> 
> *KALKARA!*



   
That sounds like something you would hear on South Park!


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Jul 29, 2006)

stupid names


----------



## Wildcat (Jul 30, 2006)

Hey hey, go easy fellas, we have feelings too you know...


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Jul 30, 2006)

me too, sometimes


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 30, 2006)

Wildcat said:


> Hey hey, go easy fellas, we have feelings too you know...



Sorry wildcat, just trying to make a point to one of your countrymen who thought he had jokes. If he is going to bring jokes, he better be able to take them.

No offense to you wildcat.


----------



## Wildcat (Jul 30, 2006)

None taken mate, I was just mucking around.


----------



## P38 Pilot (Jul 30, 2006)

You have to admit, those are funny names for aircraft!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 30, 2006)

That is why we are making fun of them.


----------



## 102first_hussars (Jul 30, 2006)

P38 Pilot said:


> You have to admit, those are funny names for aircraft!



Yeah they are, and so is Strikehawk


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## Gnomey (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## P38 Pilot (Jul 30, 2006)

Laugh it off... Strikehawk still sounds better than some of the other names!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jul 31, 2006)

i like the name boomerang for an aircraft..........


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 31, 2006)

You also like French bombers. 

Boomerang is one of the better stupid names though.


----------



## JeffK (Jul 31, 2006)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Yeah okay, like you Australians really have room to talk.
> 
> First of all you rarely build your own aircraft, you buy yours from the US. If you dont like the names of the US aircraft dont buy them anymore, build your own.
> 
> ...



Ha ha,

I'm sure the German aircraft Industry is pouring out sufficient Aircraft for its needs, oh yes, the TYPHOON II. Maybe thats where the replacement will be the Spitfire II.

(Whats a Flying Mango??)

Wirraway = Challenge in the indigenous lingo.
Boomerang = An Aboriginal weapon.
Woomera = Another aboriginal weapon, used as a sling to throw a spear further.
Wackett = Named after Sir Lawrence Wackett, one of the first Australian Aircraft designers.
Winjeel = Young Eagle, a training aircraft.
You missed the Ceres, an Agricultural Sprayer, 
The PL12 Airtruk, a New Zealand designed aircraft, when Transavia decided to upgraded it it couldnt use the same name so dropped the "C" .
The PL12U was the Airtruk with the spray tanks removed and 5 seats fitted.

Yep, we have to buy foreign aircraft, our peacable Nation of only 20 millions doesnt have the long military history af many others nor the need to waste it money on developing a first line military aviation industry.

Thanks for the list, I learned a little bit more.


----------



## plan_D (Jul 31, 2006)

Australia has a massive military history. And those in other nations respect the ANZAC contribution to any war. The ANZACs were, and are, well known to be brave and skillful in combat. 

Australia would do itself a few big favours with a development of an aviation industry. It's not just beneficial for ones own military, but the developments can provide money from abroad in sales and technology. And create diplomatic ties. Australia is big enough, and has the money to create this industry. But it seems, along with Canada, they've not thought it through and simply buy American.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 31, 2006)

JeffK said:


> Ha ha,
> 
> I'm sure the German aircraft Industry is pouring out sufficient Aircraft for its needs, oh yes, the TYPHOON II. Maybe thats where the replacement will be the Spitfire II.



Hey buddy before you comment, why dont you do some research here first. Im not German! I am a US citizen who was born and raised in Germany and still lives there while stationed there in the US Army. So maybe if you had done your research you would realize that that does not phase me.

Second the German aircraft industry is actually booming, especially when compared to the Australian. 



JeffK said:


> (Whats a Flying Mango??)



I dont know, you tell me. You guys named an aircraft after a fruit.



JeffK said:


> Wirraway = Challenge in the indigenous lingo.
> Boomerang = An Aboriginal weapon.
> Woomera = Another aboriginal weapon, used as a sling to throw a spear further.
> Wackett = Named after Sir Lawrence Wackett, one of the first Australian Aircraft designers.
> ...



Still some pretty stupid names for aircraft if you ask me.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 31, 2006)

plan_D said:


> Australia has a massive military history. And those in other nations respect the ANZAC contribution to any war. The ANZACs were, and are, well known to be brave and skillful in combat.
> 
> Australia would do itself a few big favours with a development of an aviation industry. It's not just beneficial for ones own military, but the developments can provide money from abroad in sales and technology. And create diplomatic ties. Australia is big enough, and has the money to create this industry. But it seems, along with Canada, they've not thought it through and simply buy American.



Agreed pD. Aside from the little spat up there, the Aussies have allways been a very formidable fighting force and should be recognized for there achievements.


----------



## JeffK (Jul 31, 2006)

You cannot run a Military Aviation Industry based on building about 20 Aircraft a year. This would be excess to our needs, and at a cost which couldnt compete with the prices offered by Russia, the USA and Europe. There would be no overseas market for our extra aircraft.

Post WW2 we built the P51D (Including a version capable of 475mph) dh Vampires, Avro Lincolns, EE Canberra, Dassault Mirage IIIO and constructed (partially from OZ parts) the F/A18A.

But the 118 F/A18 has served 20 years, and until the F35 arrives has to continue. We purchased the F111 in the 70's, same story.

We dont see the US or UK or Europe interested in starting an industry, they have there own social economic problems to be solved.

As for WW2, the Wirraway was our first Military aircraft built in OZ in 1938, over 700 built. By wars end we had designed and built the Boomerang Woomera (2 only) plus built the Bristol Beaufort Beaufighter(To a improved standard to the British Version) dh Mosquito and were just producing the P-51D/K.


Not bad to move from the Wirraway to Mustang in 6-7 years.


----------



## davparlr (Jul 31, 2006)

plan_D said:


> Australia has a massive military history. And those in other nations respect the ANZAC contribution to any war. The ANZACs were, and are, well known to be brave and skillful in combat.



I certainly second this statement. They have been involved in some of the most intense combat in the most severe environment and have always fought well.


----------



## pbfoot (Jul 31, 2006)

plan_D said:


> Australia has a massive military history. And those in other nations respect the ANZAC contribution to any war. The ANZACs were, and are, well known to be brave and skillful in combat.
> 
> Australia would do itself a few big favours with a development of an aviation industry. It's not just beneficial for ones own military, but the developments can provide money from abroad in sales and technology. And create diplomatic ties. Australia is big enough, and has the money to create this industry. But it seems, along with Canada, they've not thought it through and simply buy American.


 The canadian aviation industry is probably larger than the German and very close if not larger then the Brits Bombardier is the worlds 3rd largest aircraft manufacturer ,Pratt Whitney Canada produces 34% of worlds small gas turbines and dominates the turbo prop market ,CAE manufactures 80% of the worlds simulators, 60% of new large aircraft landing gear ,14%of the worlds helicopters thats not to shoddy


----------



## P38 Pilot (Jul 31, 2006)

JeffK said:


> You cannot run a Military Aviation Industry based on building about 20 Aircraft a year. This would be excess to our needs, and at a cost which couldnt compete with the prices offered by Russia, the USA and Europe. There would be no overseas market for our extra aircraft.
> 
> Post WW2 we built the P51D (Including a version capable of 475mph) dh Vampires, Avro Lincolns, EE Canberra, Dassault Mirage IIIO and constructed (partially from OZ parts) the F/A18A.
> 
> ...



Interesting. Lets all say that American aircraft are the best though!


----------



## 102first_hussars (Jul 31, 2006)

Well guess what, theyre not


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Aug 1, 2006)

> built the Bristol Beaufort Beaufighter(To a improved standard to the British Version)



ah-hem 

and Britain aint doing so bad you know, Martin Baker manufacture 80% of all the world's ejector seats, Augusta-Westland is the 2nd largest helicopter manufacturer in the world, BAE is one of the biggest aircraft producing groups, shorts is still running to this day (Britain's first aircraft producing company) and Rolls-Royce engines power a very favourable chunk of aircraft all over the world, the only comparable company is Pratt and Whitney, and it's Rolls Royce making the lift system for the F-35, we're also a large partner in many international companies, primarily Airbus............


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 1, 2006)

P38 Pilot said:


> Interesting. Lets all say that American aircraft are the best though!



Um no. While the US is leading the industry right now and has the best aircraft on the market right now, there are plenty of great aircraft that come from all over the world.


----------



## pbfoot (Aug 1, 2006)

Bombardier owns Shorts


----------



## P38 Pilot (Aug 1, 2006)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Um no. While the US is leading the industry right now and has the best aircraft on the market right now, there are plenty of great aircraft that come from all over the world.


It was worth a try...


----------



## 102first_hussars (Aug 2, 2006)

pbfoot said:


> Bombardier owns Shorts



Whatever happened to Canadair


----------



## P38 Pilot (Aug 2, 2006)

What's Canadair?


----------



## pbfoot (Aug 2, 2006)

Bombardier bought Canadair ,DHC, Shorts and lear


----------



## 102first_hussars (Aug 2, 2006)

P38 Pilot said:


> What's Canadair?



Canadair was one of our forefront aircraft porduction companies, it was alot like boeing, because it designed mainly commercial aircraft.


----------



## pbfoot (Aug 2, 2006)

102first_hussars said:


> Canadair was one of our forefront aircraft porduction companies, it was alot like boeing, because it designed mainly commercial aircraft.


 they were more military built lots of 104s f5s etc


----------



## P38 Pilot (Aug 2, 2006)

Oh.


----------



## HealzDevo (Nov 29, 2006)

How about the F-22 Annihilator as it is designed to annihilate anything else in the sky? Any thoughts on this idea?


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 29, 2006)

The kestrel has been suggested as a British name for her, i like it, a powerful bird and the for-runner of the Harrier so it's more fitting in that respect.......


----------



## mkloby (Dec 3, 2006)

HealzDevo said:


> How about the F-22 Annihilator as it is designed to annihilate anything else in the sky? Any thoughts on this idea?



That's way too over the top...


----------



## HealzDevo (Dec 3, 2006)

Still it sends out a message to the enemy, "don't get in our way or we will put you in a body bag" doesn't it? Isn't that what a lot of aircraft names are designed to do...


----------

